# Scotch 3M issues.



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone know if cold affects this tape? Super annoying.!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

All set with 3m....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Keep your tape in your humidor and worry no more.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

3M used to be the best tape in my store,now i cant even get it off the roll!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

sounds like its old. Tape needs to be fresh or it will start to muck up. Especially if it has sat in a dusty bin, leaving dirt on the side of the roll. I am not a fan of individually wrapped roles, seems the sides get pressed especially the first 10 feet or so off the roll.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> sounds like its old. Tape needs to be fresh or it will start to muck up. Especially if it has sat in a dusty bin, leaving dirt on the side of the roll. I am not a fan of individually wrapped roles, seems the sides get pressed especially the first 10 feet or so off the roll.


 
do they come any other way?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

chrisn said:


> do they come any other way?


Worse...shrinkwrapped multi packs. Buyer beware.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

chrisn said:


> do they come any other way?



Yes. Individually unwrapped. Or multiple wrapped. 

Anyway you like it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

chrisn said:


> do they come any other way?


Right out of a box, not wrapped. 

OH, you mean 3M. No, its all wrapped. I like suretape or intertape brand.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Right out of a box, not wrapped.
> 
> OH, you mean 3M. No, its all wrapped. I like suretape or intertape brand.[/QUOTE]
> 
> when it first came out and they gave me free samples, it was all I used, but found it's quality deteriorated over time. both of them


----------



## prowland25 (Jan 10, 2013)

Rick the painter said:


> Anyone know if cold affects this tape? Super annoying.!


Very annoying!I can never get cold tape to stick.usually I will ride to work with tape on the dash to heat it on the way


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

prowland25 said:


> Very annoying!I can never get cold tape to stick.usually I will ride to work with tape on the dash to heat it on the way


I do the same thing.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Looked on the 3M website, no spec for cold or frozen tape since I just ran into this situation this week. I was curious. This is what 3M says;



jonathan: Initial Question/Comment: jonathan: Initial Question/Comment: I am a painting contractor, having issues with general use and blue tape that has been exposed to cold temps, should I pitch it and buy new?

System: Welcome, you are important to us. A 3M support individual will be right with you.

System: Peter has joined this session!

System: Connected with Peter. Your reference number for this chat session is 11477.

Peter: Thank you for contacting 3M. I will be with you in a moment.

Peter: Thanks for waiting. Is the tape still in roll form?

jonathan: Yes, One of my guys in charge of the tape and caulk left it in the van over the weekend, let it warm up for two days, coming off the roll weird and will not stick to base board. Very frustrating , and costly

Peter: Usually exposure to cold should not create that severe of issues. Was there anything else in contact with the tape?

jonathan: nothing but tape in the box

Peter: What material is the base board - is it wood? Is it at ~70 degrees F?

jonathan: some wood some vinyl, 65-70 degrees

jonathan: in a college

Peter: I would suggest unwinding several yards & discarding it, then see if it gets any better adhesion. If not then it might require getting new tape, but that is very unusual.

jonathan: tried that, it applies like it will adhere then later it simply releases. Sometimes after it was just masked, other time it will appear good untill it is hit with a brush or roller.

Peter: What was the weekend temperatures? Was there high humidity or moisture in the air?

jonathan: Even went to cleaning, not just dusting the baseboard, thinking maybe something was on it.

jonathan: zero, with windchill much lower, very snowy so I would say humidity was 85%+

Peter: The moisture is more the issue than the temperature. You may gave to get new tape. I am sorry.

jonathan: So if it freezes at 10-20% humidity then it would be ok?

Peter: Usually cold temperatures make the adhesive firm, but once warmed they can return to previous state.

jonathan: so the frozen humidity permeates the rolled tape and affects it?

Peter: Moisture in the air causes problems for the paper that the adhesive is coated to.

jonathan: ok that makes more sense, that is why sometimes eliminating the first 10-15 feet makes the tape work better?

Peter: Yes.

jonathan: Do you recommend not exposing the tape to cold temps, or just high humidity?

jonathan: or both?

Peter: Our suggested storage is 60 - 80 degrees F and 40 - 50% relative humidity. We realize shipping methods can impact these, but when material is in original shipping cartons exposure is limited.

jonathan: Okay thanks for your time, off to SW...

Peter: Thanks for contacting 3M. Goodbye


----------



## Dj913 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had horrible experiences lately with 3m 2020 tape. Its been packaged horrible, almost like a rope in the tape itself (hard to explain). Non sticking, some loosely wound, some to tightly wound. Also had problems with their masking film and masking paper. Im at a complete loss for words on their quality control


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

their stock is not doing so well either


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

i too have issues with there masking film.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I dropped a roll of 1 1/2 inch blue 3m with edge lock' in a bucket of dirty water the other day, didn't realize it for a couple hrs. When I fished it out is was totally water logged. Let it dry out for a couple days, and amazingly it still works/sticks ok. Must be a fluke. 
I think it's funny that the more expensive tape has less adhesive.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I am hating the new metric rolls of 3m tapes, and I noticed they have made the widths a bit more narrow,Like a 2 inch roll is now 1.89 inches wide..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

1963 Sovereign said:


> I am hating the new metric rolls of 3m tapes, and I noticed they have made the widths a bit more narrow,Like a 2 inch roll is now 1.89 inches wide..


It's 1.88, isn't it? A common cheap trick in today's profit driven world. I too have had problems with 3M tape gumming up right out of the package like it had gotten wet. My wife called me crying one day after 45 minutes with a roll of tape (no lie, I had to tell her that her time is worth more than that one roll) 

But I'm not so crazy I'll switch to shurtape......:whistling2:


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

yes it is ..... all things must change.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I only use 3m blue tape for masking and frog tape for other things...I hate cheap tape!!!


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Rick the painter said:


> Anyone know if cold affects this tape? Super annoying.!


Try Diamond Vogel tape you will not regret it. Good tape comes in sleeves wrapped lightly in plastic,in carboad boxes called cases. steve


----------

